# Throwing up



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello,

My 10 month old cockapoo, Frank throws up a lot, and I am wondering if it is something I should be concerned about.

Usually, it is after he drinks a lot of water (or any water). It happens almost daily after he drinks water. One time, he threw up quite a few times and I was worried so I took him into the vet; there was nothing wrong, so they just gave him some food that was easy to his stomach and we went home. It has never stopped though, so I'm wondering if there is something I can do to help, or if he just has a weak stomach?

I feed him Holistic dog food that is supposed to be very good for him. Maybe I should try to switch?

I would love to hear if anyone else has this issue. Thank you for any advise.

Carrie


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is it just when he drinks water? does it happen as soon as he has finished eating?drinking or is it a couple of minuets latter. 

the most coman cause of throuwing up after eating/drinking is they are gulping it down it is hitting the stomoch and comming rite back. 

my brothers girlfriends dog is bad for this with he watter, and my inca doeas it if see eats to much in one sitting. 

their are bowls you can gat to stopp them eating to fast, or you can put an upside down egg cup in the bowl so hea has to eat around it and slower, or i used to know a guy whos lab always ate to fast so he got one oof the treat balls and put his dinner (dry kibble) in it and let him role it around the garden, that way he only maybe 5 bits at a time and they were scattered so it took him longer to get it all. 

dont know how to stop him drinking to fast, other than a bowl i saw that means they only get a small mouthfull at a time. 

hope that helps


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Odd thought, but what about a water bottle? Literally like for a rodent, but bigger? I know a lot of short nosed dog owners use them, they really help with beard stains. But it would sure stop gulping!  

What food do you feed him?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Enneirda. said:


> Odd thought, but what about a water bottle? Literally like for a rodent, but bigger? I know a lot of short nosed dog owners use them, they really help with beard stains. But it would sure stop gulping!
> 
> What food do you feed him?


we have one of the watter bottles designed for dogs, but only two of my girls will use it and it makes them cough, they spend a lot of time chewing it like its not giving them as much as they need. so im not a massive fan of it.


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you both for the suggestions. I will let you know if he progresses


----------



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

My puppy threw up a couple times today, he didn't eat much either... he was energetic in spurts and napped half the day. Is this normal for a sick puppy?


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi, Milo throws up his whole meal sometimes...I'm not sure why, but I think it's because he wolfs it down so fast! When he does this, I will wait awhile and then put some kibble in his treat ball so he can't eat it fast but at least gets something into his stomache. He also will often choke and cough after drinking water but I haven't figured out anything to do about that


----------



## Bogart (Oct 9, 2010)

It's been a few days and I'm happy to report that Bogart is alright!

Bogart also sometime chases grasshoppers, I'm not 100%, but I think he eats them along with some grass. He hasn't done that for a while, that could have been it.

Bogart eats quickly too, he burps alot afterwards! Good luck with Milo!


----------

